# Eclipse: Speichern von JSPs dauert ewig



## tme (17. Aug 2009)

Huhu,

bei einem neuen Projekt bin ich auf das Problem gestoßen, dass das Speichern von manchen JSP-Dateien unendlich lange (zwischen 20 und 40 Sekuden) dauert. Ich vermute, es handelt sich um ein Problem des Parsers, der ja gerade bei JSPs (mit eingebettetem Java) wahrscheinlich anständig zu tun hat. Trotzdem erscheinen mir diese Zeiten für Dateien von 100kb als zu lang.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht bzw. Ideen, wie man dieses Problem angehen könnte?

Danke.


----------



## tme (17. Aug 2009)

Ein wenig Forschungen im Netz haben den Vorschlag unterbreitet, der Workspace könnte korrupt sein. Ich habe daraufhin den Workspace gewechselt, was natürlich immer mit neuer Konfigurationsarbeit verbunden ist. In jedem Falle ist der Fehler in einem neuen Workspace nicht mehr da.


----------



## bygones (17. Aug 2009)

tme hat gesagt.:


> Ein wenig Forschungen im Netz haben den Vorschlag unterbreitet, der Workspace könnte korrupt sein. Ich habe daraufhin den Workspace gewechselt, was natürlich immer mit neuer Konfigurationsarbeit verbunden ist. In jedem Falle ist der Fehler in einem neuen Workspace nicht mehr da.



vll haette es ein -clean aufruf schon getan ?!


----------



## tme (17. Aug 2009)

bygones hat gesagt.:


> vll haette es ein -clean aufruf schon getan ?!



Leider nicht. Seitdem ich damit einmal Probleme hatte, rufe ich Eclipse immer mit -clean auf.


----------

